# german standard



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Is the AKC standard and the german standard the same or does is differ in a few things I was looking in the web sites they look the same but everything was in german so I could not tell.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Were you looking to bring in a german import? I'm not familiar with the german standard but typically, you will see a larger malt than we show in the US. Not much, but definitely a bit bigger.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I was thinking about it my daughter is in germany the airforce and she could fly her in when she visits so Its an option Im thinking about. 20 years ago in Hawaii I use to show my yorkie and my Sharpei and my lhasa thinking about doing it again the only thing I did not like was placing them in xpens. I left my yorkie running around and still showed him I got 14 points in 5 shows 1major the judges didnt mind it.


----------



## woodele (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's a link from my page. It's in german but perhaps you're able to understand otherwise I'd give you a support.

Klaus


----------



## woodele (Apr 19, 2008)

QUOTE (woodele @ Mar 7 2010, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893257


> Here's a link from my page. It's in german but perhaps you're able to understand otherwise I'd give you a support.[/B]


Sorry but wouldn't it be much easier to have the FCI standard as a WORD.doc, because Germany as more than 100 countries are following this standard?

Klaus


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (woodele @ Mar 7 2010, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893257


> Here's a link from my page. It's in german but perhaps you're able to understand otherwise I'd give you a support.
> 
> Klaus[/B]


I do understand german but even for me this link is hard to understand. 
I still have a german standard that was put on the internet in 1997. The link is still good. Just checked it out : www.hund.ch/rasse/malteser.htm
Of course it's in german. The standard for weight is : 3 to 4 kg (translation = 6.60 lbs to 8.8 lbs).
Color : true white. Like the American standard they will tolerate light tan or lemon on the ears but it's not desirable.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

when it comes to weight and color the french standard is the same : 3 to 4 kg and color : pure white with traces of lemon or tan tolerated but not desired. So even it's tolerated it's an imperfection.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for your help I will check it out guess I would have to look for a tiny there but I love the heads there


----------

